
Show HN: A TDD starter template for JavaScript interviews and exercises - yosito
https://github.com/localjo/exercise-starter
======
yosito
I've found myself wasting a lot of time configuring new projects at the
beginning of interviews lately, so I made a quick starter template for TDD
JavaScript projects using Jest. I hope you find it useful. Please feel free to
leave suggestions or contribute with a PR.

